# Solved: Cannot delete yahoo emails



## warriorwoman (Nov 12, 2011)

My computer and my Yahoo email account worked fine this morning. Now, this evening when I select messages to delete from my inbox, nothing happens. I opened one of the emails I wanted to delete and tried deleting it from within the email and couldn't delete it that way either? What could have happened between this morning and now?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Reboot your computer, just to make sure nothing "funny" is going on there.

My first guess is that Yahoo! is having another problem of some sort; see if it's still a problem tomorrow.


----------



## warriorwoman (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much! Don't know why I didn't think of that. That was the ticket!!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sometimes it really isn't us with the problem though we tend to blame ourselves. But things go wrong on the other end, too.


----------



## warriorwoman (Nov 12, 2011)

That it is


----------

